
Hacking a Power Grid in Three (Not-So-Easy) Steps - Caveman_Coder
https://www.wired.com/story/hacking-a-power-grid-in-three-not-so-easy-steps/?mbid=social_twitter_onsiteshare
======
Caveman_Coder
TLDR:

Step 1 - Gain access to traditional corporate IT networks

Step 2 - Gain access to operation ICS/SCADA/EMS systems (hard because
traditional corporate IT systems and operational systems are "air gapped")

Step 3 - Manipulate field equipment/trip breakers/cause power outages (rare
because doing so requires a high level of understanding of the compromised
power system, as well as having compromised more than one utility/transmission
company)

I'd assume a lot of people would be worried about losing power (tripping bkrs
open), but I'd be concerned about closing bkrs that are currently open, as
there could be a crew in the field working on a line that they think is de-
energized. You could actually do a lot of damage closing a 500kV transmission
line by simply closing one of the breakers on an open-ended line (considering
closing phase angle concerns).

Is there anyone here on HN that works on electric grid cybersecurity that
could chime in?

